# California Air Tools model 1610A Ultra Quiet & Oil Free Air Compressor



## jeffski1

Nice review MrRon…My Ridgid mini mobile is loud-I'm jealous…Enjoy…


----------



## NormG

Great purchase


----------



## dustyal

Thanks. I need to look into this. Something I've been wanting.


----------



## abie

Great:
Where are they made?
Perhaps Mexico?


----------



## MrRon

I looked all over the compressor, but didn't find any where it is made info. The unit is very well made though. At the price of $175, it has to be made in China.


----------



## CharlesA

Amazon says China


----------



## nerdkraft

Just curious if you've tried using it yet. I'm thinking of getting one myself to use for pin nailing glue joints. How is it working?


----------



## MrRon

nerdkraft; The temperature down here in the south is below freezing, so I won't get to the shop until it warms up a bit. I loaned it to my son who is doing some remodeling in his house, so he will be the first to comment on it. He will be using a framing nailer. I'm as curious as you are.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, an oil less compressor that is quiet, that is unique. My small oil compromise is pretty quiet but my 22 gal oil less
Is so noisy, I need to leave my garage when it runs. If I didn't need that large one, I would be selling it asap.. My next large compressor will not be oil less due to noise.
Glad to hear there are some oil less ones out there that are quiet.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## nerdkraft

Ron - Talk about an awesome test! My level of usage is going to be 10 nails per day or so  
Excited to hear the results from your son!

Stay warm!
-Dima


----------



## CWind

Thanks for the review. I've been struggling between this one and the small Makita. The Makita is quiet, but heavy and about $100 more.

-Chris


----------



## jonah

Can anyone speak to exactly what kind of maintenance one is supposed to do on a modern oil-less compressor? I've been toying with the idea of springing for this exact compressor but I hate tools that I have to futz around with all the time doing maintenance. I don't mind cleaning, waxing, and sharpening things here and there, but have absolutely no desire to mess about with a compressor other than to just use it.


----------



## nerdkraft

My understanding was that oil-less used self lubricating plastic parts (like Delrin) instead of metal so no extra maintenance. The downside is that they will only last 3,000 hours or so. That's no biggie for me since at 2-4 hours per week, that's 10+ years. Not so much for a contractor using it 40 hours per week (1-2 years.)

Btw - the manual for the tool is on http://www.californiaairtools.com/ultra-quiet-oil-free-air-compressors/cat-1610a/


----------



## MrRon

I just checked on the Rol Air JC-10 air compressor which sells for about $55 more than the California Air Tools and they are identical except for a steel tank and a different tubular frame. The Rol Air is regarded as the best of the ultra quiets and that was what I originally was going to get, but I settled on this one because of the aluminum tank and lower price. The only maintenance listed is to drain the tank after use and change the air filter after a while.


----------



## MrRon

I just got this report from my son who is using this compressor with a framing nailer. He got 6 shots before the compressor cycled, but that only took 10 seconds. He is so happy with my compressor that he doesn't want to give it back. Obviously this air compressor is not intended for production framing, but for the occasional small job, quite adequate for the job. It's still too cold for me to go to the shop and use it with pin and brad nailers.


----------



## MrRon

Well, I've had this air compressor for almost 3 weeks now. It hasn't been used much in that time. The tank was full of air; unplugged and is still holding full pressure after 3 days. There isn't much more I can say about this compressor other than it does what a compressor is supposed to do. Only time will tell. Oh btw, did I tell you how quiet it is?


----------



## nerdkraft

I ordered one based on your review and love it so far. 
It's heavier than I expected but still portable. Also, it's very quiet for a compressor. It's not silent but totally fine to use in an apartment/tiny shop. (Think dust collector on medium range.)
Ran an 18GA brad nailer and got about 8 nails shot before the motor cycled for 10 seconds or so.


----------

